# Plow security question???



## panoramic4 (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok I got a nice truck and a shiny new Fisher MM2 extreme V. How do I keep the bad guys from steeling my Plow when its sitting off and on the truck??? I have looked at some locks for sale online like snow-loc.com. What do you guys use?? I have seen some horror stories of plow being ripped off. I dont want that happening to me!!! I was thinking of also designing some sort of anchor system to lock the plow in place so even if they try they wont be able to get it easily. Please post any Ideas you got.

thanks John


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If they want ,the will take it. Only thing you can do is make it hard for them to take it. I usually park a truck in front of mine.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome panoramic 

I'll agree with the old man ~ if they are determined they will take it. Make it very hard to take.

Don't keep anything important inside the truck either....and keep the doors unlocked. Broken windows suck.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to PS.
I keep my plow in the shop and if it is on the truck it is in my garage.
A lock will only keep an honest thief honest.


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's something that may interest you.


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

I do the same as hydro. But that blade lock thing is pretty cool.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

First, and most importantly...have it insured against theft!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I use these two to protect mine!


----------



## Jimmycny (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, I purchased a set of locks from a company called Sno-Lock out of Clinton NY.

They fit my Minute Mount 2 system. I ordered them in all stainless.

The nice thing I didn't realize when I purchased the lock was that it can lock the plow TO the truck when the plow is mounted... No chance of someone being a jerk and pulling the release when I am having coffee. Plus they lock the plow pins from being ejected to prevent a drive up theft when the unit is stored. They work pretty nice, and look great with my stainless Plow.

www.sno-lock.com ...check them out.

There was another company also selling plow locks.. their units are pretty heavy duty too, but you can't use them to lock the plow to the truck when it's in use, only when storing.

I agree that you can't stop someone from taking your plow... but you can make it more difficult to take than the one down the street...and that may just save my plow!


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

If the crooks want it bad enough, they will take it. If they can pick up a Harley Davidson motor cycle and put it in a truck, I'm sure they can so the same for a plow. Locks are for honest people. They can be broken, Picked or cut off.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine gets stored in my garage when not in use. When it's on the truck, they would have to unbolt the frame from my truck and take everything, unless they broke in turned on my ignition and put the plow in float mode to turn on the power to the tower switch. That's just another advantage of The BOSS wesport


----------



## Jimmycny (Oct 1, 2009)

*Why lock your Plow at all?*



Kenyou;884863 said:


> If the crooks want it bad enough, they will take it. If they can pick up a Harley Davidson motor cycle and put it in a truck, I'm sure they can so the same for a plow. Locks are for honest people. They can be broken, Picked or cut off.


I appreciate your candor... but I also appreciate doing something, anything that can make my plow harder to steal than someone else's.

I have heard this statement a hundred times on this site... "If they want your Plow, they are gonna take it!"

My rebuttle:

Why do I lock the front door to my home? I own a small business too, and when I leave for the day I lock that door too.

I do it because it is the right thing to do. Anyone could break into my house or business... an old door, a window... a basement door... I know that. I mean it is just a single layer of glass that is protecting almost anyones 46" LCD TV, multiple Laptops, money, or goods, ...right?

My point is this... just because they CAN steal my plow does not mean that I should make it any easier for them to do so by NOT locking it down if there is that option

It is the right thing to do... it keeps those that might take a plow from probably taking it if there is any opportunity that makes another plow an easier target.

I am not a criminal, but if I were... would I opt for cutting off a Lock housing and lockset, especially if there are easier and more vulnerable targets readily available? I don't think I would choose a plow with a security device on it... I would look for something much much easier, and more within my control.

Besides, what is so special about MY plow? Nothing... It is the exact same plow as about 30% of the Minute Mount 2 Plows out there. The only difference between my plow and yours (basically), is that mine has a set of locks on it.

I suppose there are some pretty dumb criminal types out there... you know, those that are still attending night classes working towards their MBA. I would think that even the slowest of these would probably NOT say "Hey look, that plow has a security device on it... now that's a challenge... I know there are a ton of plows like this around... but I want the challenge of taking this specific one... the one with the Plow Locks! Oh Yes! This is my destiny...It's not the money now, it's the challenge of taking THIS plow!"

In any case, I see and understand all of those points about someone getting your plow if they want it regardless of how you try to protect it, but I think you have to temper those statements with a bit of common sense too...

If you have a lock... you better your odds, leave your house unlocked for a year or two... let's see if you fair as well as with keeping it locked. My guess is you will be replacing a lot of stuff from your home over the next year or so...


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

It looks like you know what to do, you just have to do it. Put some locks one the plow and when the get froze up with ice and snow, and if your luck is anything like mine, something will go wrong with your plow and you will have to take it off.

You might ask your insurance company if they recommend anything. Maybe you can get an alarm on it and when the alarms goes off, go out and give him a good scolding. I won't tell you about the battery grinder with a cut off wheel.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i think the post with the dog is the best idea. but unfortunate enough to leave him outdoors in the cold ass weather.

The alarm idea is a good one. hook it up so that if the truck is being screwed with or the plow is, that the thing goes nuts the loudest alarm you can find.

Although on tv i seen an alarm that shoots flames out the vehicle when it is screwed with. 

Even then you don't need a plow, you could set the flame throwers up to just melt the snow when you drive around, then just apply salt after. Problem solved. lol j\k


----------



## Palmeron18 (Sep 22, 2009)

I keep ours on top of our 18 wheeler tailer. its almost 20' in the air and i put it up there with a forklift. if someone can steal that then they deserve it, if they dont die in the process. my newest greatest latest idea for anit theft.....set the plows cutting edge down on an old cutting edge laying on the ground, which just happens to be hooked up to 220v, no breaker. seems perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## Jimmycny (Oct 1, 2009)

*Fisher Minute Mount Plow Locks*



Kenyou;885307 said:


> It looks like you know what to do, you just have to do it. Put some locks one the plow and when the get froze up with ice and snow, and if your luck is anything like mine, something will go wrong with your plow and you will have to take it off.
> 
> You might ask your insurance company if they recommend anything. Maybe you can get an alarm on it and when the alarms goes off, go out and give him a good scolding. I won't tell you about the battery grinder with a cut off wheel.


True... Insurance is good, I appreciate your comments. With respect to the DeWalt 18Volt Battery operated Grinders used with thin kerf cutoff wheels available at your Local Home Depot for about $129 plus $3.25 per disposable blade... The thieves that take stuff like this know about them too... Your points hammer home the same thing as others have said time and time again on this forum. Given enough tools anything can be stolen.

There are ways to bypass anything. Battery operated grinders are great devices, and if you have 3 or 4 fully charged batteries I am sure you will be able to cut the 4 to 8 - 2" base bolts to just about any 50 foot Pylon sign for a Mobil gas station or McDonalds and take the half ton of steel to the nearest recycle center and make a buck or two. My point stands... If you do nothing you are putting yourself at risk.

I have had these locks on my plow for a year now... I leave the locks ON the vehicle 24/7, and have yet to have them freeze up on me.

I know, there will be some kind of argument from someone here that it is better to do nothing than something but for me... the cost of a plow lock gives me more security than doing nothing.

The convenience of not having to go crazy jumping through hoops to prevent it from getting stolen, or preventing having someone walk by my unit while I am having a coffee and pulling the release lever (leaving me in a very precarious situation without knowing it) is literally erased with locks that I can use while the plow is on my truck.

To each his own... all I can say is good luck to you in your choice... as for me... I am confident that I am covered and that little bit of security that mounts to my plow in about 15 seconds takes a load off of my mind especially in today's economic environment... when small businesses like mine and maybe yours too have so much more to worry about than the theft of their plows.

With my security choice, I can move onto more important aspects of my business.

Take care.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

A lock will only keep an honest thief honest. Honest Thief ?????????

Sounds like an oxymoron to me...


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

As for the keeping the plow on the truck, don't use the pins. Use hardened nuts and bolts and weld the nut to the bolt. That will slow the thief down so you can reward him properly. If he is using a torch or cutting wheel, he won't be slowed down that much. At night he will be making noise and light up the area. Of course you will need those things to when you take your plow off. Now that, with an alarm that goes off when the truck is moved or wiggled should help. The bad part about the wiggling to set if off is that the wind could shake your truck a bit to and set the alarm off. People get very tired of listening to False Alarms.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Palmeron18;885959 said:


> my newest greatest latest idea for anit theft.....set the plows cutting edge down on an old cutting edge laying on the ground, which just happens to be hooked up to 220v, no breaker. seems perfectly reasonable to me.


:laughing::laughing: That's the best idea in this whole thread...problem solved


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

asps4u;887731 said:


> :laughing::laughing: That's the best idea in this whole thread...problem solved


we laugh about that but i have a friend that is an electrician, he lives in the country and someone broke into his detached garage and stole a ton of supply's (for the copper wire) and a 4wheeler along with some tools while he was asleep. Now his garage is electrified, and there is even some scrap laying arounf in front of the garage that is like that as well. BTW he said he used 110, it keeps you holding on where 220 will knock you back away from it... lol we all were laughing about it when he told us but he isn't kidding.

theives


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Guns, Dogs, and Boobie traps are all lawsuits, just lock it and have insurance on it. Theives are more protected by the law than we are.


----------



## Jimmycny (Oct 1, 2009)

*Locking your car or home or Plow...*



RichG53;886665 said:


> A lock will only keep an honest thief honest. Honest Thief ?????????
> 
> Sounds like an oxymoron to me...


Just out of curiosity, do you ever lock your car when you go to the Mall or shopping center? I didn't think so.

My how things have changed.

Maybe GM, Ford and Chrysler have it all wrong... Master Lock and Kwikset, and Schlage and all of the manufactures of locking devices should begin looking at their futures very carefully. The folks that feel locking devices are useless have had it right all along... locks on all vehicles, home, and other equipment are indeed "extreme measures", and measures that should probably be dropped from the assembly lines in those various manufacturing settings across the nation and the world.

I have been corrected and I must apologize for my shortsightedness and utter miscalculation of the art of protecting my stuff... Locks are only for honest thieves, if they want what you have, they will get it. Again, I apologize for even bringing it up... I guess I am just not as quick as the rest of you folks here.

With that settled, and now moving forward, just look at all the money we will be saving as soon as the major auto and lock manufactures catch up to the "New" societal paradigm we are entering!

We will all be experiencing the savings of discontinuing these silly non-effective clicky devices that let you lock and unlock your car from a distance... remote starters that first lock your car then start it from the warmth and security of your home or office, The little red flashing lights that warn these "honest" thieves about the alarm that is installed and active in the cars or trucks that we drive. Suspending or discontinuing production and installation of "OnStar" (even though it is free for the first year that you own any GM vehicle) will also be a big savings.

We can all just take the ideas and concepts previously mentioned in posts here of using an old vehicle to park in front of our equipment (remember... no keys or locks in the ignition because, well, locks just don't make sense!)... or build a garage (without a lock on the door, of course!) to keep it in, or use big heavy 40 foot chains (with no locks) just to make it a really big hassle for someone that wants my plow to have to remove before they can take it. Or... we can all go out and buy flatbed trucks to keep all of our valuables on (as if keeping them 3 feet above the ground will stop someone from taking the stuff).

And the best yet... We should all succumb to the use of readily available and cheap electricity ... it is not a deterrent, it is a surprise! And the cost of the resulting attorneys fees, lawsuits, and Insurance costs aside... it is the cheapest means by far to dispose of the vermin that want our stuff. The cost to us personally in jail time, loss of our businesses, loss of our homes, loss of our livelihood and families along with the general disruption of our lives is simply a cost that we must bear in order to _protect our stuff._

The only things (and please could I ask that you follow-up and correct me if I am wrong) that I have not covered so far are: dogs, guns, and various medieval devices all of which are much less expensive to attain, maintain, and replace than a set of locks for my plow.

I won't go into detail on those options... for one, I don't live in the Ozarks and two, I don't think it snows much down there!

Ok, first things first... throw away all my keys!

Be right back...


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Still waiting !!!!!!!!! For the rest of the story !!!!!!!


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree!!!!! I just spent the last hour throwing all my locks away....wheeeeeeeeehhwww!!! I feel so much safer now myself.  Oh CRAP...... now I have to take them all out of the trash. Forgot to recycle, I will put them in the metal container. :redbounce


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

zeek;887988 said:


> Guns, Dogs, and Boobie traps are all lawsuits, just lock it and have insurance on it. Theives are more protected by the law than we are.


You got it... My teachers house got broken into last year... While the burgler was walking down her front stairs (with stolen items), he slipped and fell. Well, the guy had to go tho the hospital, and ended up suing my teacher... And won!!!


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

look into your home owners policy mine covers anything that is on my property from theft that includes the plow when off my truck. not only is it covered if it is stolen the insurance company will pay replacement cost (after deductible). that means what it will cost to replace a plow that I paid $500 i should get close to 3300 for. i dont want my plow stolen but this fact makes me not worry bout it too much. plus its only a plow I can allway's get another one.


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

did your Fisher not come with the new fisher security lock system? My HT has some kind of electronic security system on it that will not alow it to operate without the remote programed for it. check out fishers web site all the info is there.


----------



## tinkenboutit (Aug 13, 2005)

Shortstuff;857633 said:


> Here's something that may interest you.


Sorry. I could get that off in 2 minutes, without a torch and without sound. Of course I understand metal.


----------



## Jimmycny (Oct 1, 2009)

*Fisher electronic security system*



fd8215;890587 said:


> did your Fisher not come with the new fisher security lock system? My HT has some kind of electronic security system on it that will not allow it to operate without the remote programmed for it. Check out fisher's web site all the info is there.


I did notice that Fisher is implementing the new security system... and it looks interesting to say the least. It is interesting...

I suppose it, like all other security devices (mechanical locks and such) has its negatives.

I wonder if you could still mount up the plow, and then stick a 4x4 block of wood between the hydraulic cylinders and lift triangle while holding up the plow with another 4x4.

That would get the plow off the ground and you could probably drive it away... but then again, I do not know where the control lock out circuit is. It has to be in something on the plow side, and not in the harness in the vehicle, otherwise it is useless.

If you could replace the hydraulic pump... you are in business (if you are a dishonest thief), so I am not 100% sold on it, or at least until I understand it better.

Jimmy


----------



## midnightrodeo (Oct 20, 2006)

asps4u;884999 said:


> Mine gets stored in my garage when not in use. When it's on the truck, they would have to unbolt the frame from my truck and take everything, unless they broke in turned on my ignition and put the plow in float mode to turn on the power to the tower switch. That's just another advantage of The BOSS wesport


 I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

I lower the plow and creep up to the curb so that there is a little bit of pressure on the plow against the truck, making it a PITA to get the pins out, let alone get it away from the truck! plus my pins are drilled to take a master lock.... if the area sucks, might be best to park it inside, or even at a buddie's house where it will be safer... I take mine to work, its in a fenced in lot and police are constantly prowling around. just make sure they know its yours, and your boss knows whats up incase the 5-0 calls 'em.. all about the little things.. cheaper too. 

p.s. just don't park so hard against the curb that there's a ton a pressure on the transmission park pawl... don't wanna break it. it's suprisingly small...


----------



## mikemorg (Dec 19, 2009)

Boston Area? Place on rt1 sells them. Lost one of my 3 plows november 08, this fall I bought a lock that works great. also: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SNOW-PLOW-LOCK_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem4a9d2392ddQQitemZ320463934173QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
[


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

zeek;887988 said:


> Guns, Dogs, and Boobie traps are all lawsuits, just lock it and have insurance on it. Theives are more protected by the law than we are.


AMEN Brother


----------



## JWCPLOWING (Dec 19, 2009)

mikemorg;914673 said:


> Boston Area? Place on rt1 sells them. Lost one of my 3 plows november 08, this fall I bought a lock that works great. also: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SNOW-PLOW-LOCK_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem4a9d2392ddQQitemZ320463934173QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> [


I had two of my 4 plows stolen... no insurance... now all my plows have these plow locks on them and they aren't going anywhere its a small investment to save thousands of dollars of equipment, no brainer


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

JWCPLOWING;914766 said:


> all my plows have these plow locks on them and they aren't going anywhere its a small investment to save thousands of dollars of equipment, no brainer


*EXACTLY*.
I haven't heard about any thefts around here, but I don't plan to be the first.
My thanks to the guys who posted links for the security devices. :salute:


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Let them sit in the driveway next to the snowmobiles as TK knows. That is why I pay for insurance and only have a $500 Deductible. If someone wants to take something they will get it does not matter what you do to try and stop them


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Shortstuff;857633 said:


> Here's something that may interest you.


I see the weak link to that is the padlock itself.Garbage!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

ya that padlock is junk ...that bladelock is pretty cool, but wont work on my ultramount nor would i trust that wimpy lock!


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

zeek;887988 said:


> Guns, Dogs, and Boobie traps are all lawsuits, just lock it and have insurance on it. Theives are more protected by the law than we are.


Not if you live in Texas.. lmao..You can gun a thief down for trying to steal your property! Honestly all states should have laws like that. If Texas got snow i'd move tomorrow... rotflmao


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Ill try to look this up for you guys

I had a friend that got some type of what seemed to be low tech security system. Basicly All his trucks, trailers and plows have a small plug added to them. when they get parked they get plugged in. if that wire gets cut, bypassed, unplugged, by anyone that does not have an electrical engineering degree, a VERY loud alarm goes off and the cops get a call

i was just looking into a secruity camera system that hooks into your computer. 4 cameras, i think was around 400 bucks. they had motion sensing, cameras that followed movment, and all kinds of other stuff, can be veiwed remotely, even from a phone, and will send a text message if the system goes off. heres a link if anyone is interested

http://www.palmvid.com/content/cate...s/4-camera-pc-card--bullet-camera-system.html

for you guys that have locks icing up , you know a little preventative dialetric grease helps keep the water out, and a plastic bag over the hole thing does the rest


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

F-SERIES BEAST;922781 said:


> Not if you live in Texas.. lmao..You can gun a thief down for trying to steal your property! Honestly all states should have laws like that. If Texas got snow i'd move tomorrow... rotflmao


texas its legal to shoot at a repo man too


----------

